# Beef Netting



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

Does anyone here use beef netting? You can see it at http://www.trentonmills.com/halloween_spiderwebs.htm

I tried it last year and I'm getting another roll this year. It's a white knit tube about 12" across (so you can cut it open to get a fabric 24" wide).
If you want wider you stretch it and it gets wider and shorter. It's very strong--you can cut or slash it and it doesn't run. It's 50% cotton, so you can dye it (not as well as 100% cotton, but it will take dye).

I found out by accident that you can throw it in the washer and the dryer and it gets slinkier and not as stretchy.

No affiliation--just fun stuff to use and I wanted to share. As a tube, it's an instant body bag or spider egg sack. In general, it's become my new cheesecloth (because cheesecloth is getting expensive--whatever happened to 30 cents a yard???). The five pound roll of this is about 60 yards.


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It looks like it makes really good spider webs, its just sort of expensive, since you have to buy so much of it.


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

True--with shipping, the five-pound roll is about $33.

But . . .

You can staple it tightlly between two uprights so that actors behind it can push their faces and bodies against it (rather a creepy effect)

Body bags, spider egg cases, mummies

Washed and slinky, you can drape it over furniture to disguise it

I use it for costumes--just swath it around head and shoulders. For a cool effect, drape it completely over the head--you can easily see through it, but others looking at it can't see you.

That 60 yards goes a long way.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm gonna have to get a second job just to support this addiction. A year ago I never would have believed I just HAD to have a roll of beef netting!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ghostess uses that stuff for her indoor spiderwebs, too.


----------



## Atribune (Oct 6, 2008)

5 pounds is 60 yards?


----------



## spinwitch (Jun 14, 2009)

I think that's the amount they told me (I forgot to measure it last year). And it does get shorter as you stretch it (the 60 yards is a 1-foot tube (so 2 feet if you cut it open) so it's 30 yards if you stretch it to four feet wide.


----------

